# New Glock owner



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

Picked up my first handgun the other week. Went with the GLOCK 22. Put 300 flawless rounds of WWB ammo through it. Also put a Hogue grip on it, and I am using Weaponshield for my CLP. This handgun is sweet. Look forward to reading on this forum! Any suggestions or pointers about this gun from anyone are appreciated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just take it out and shoot the fire out of it and have some fun. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, the G17 was my first of the Glocks, but the G22 was my second! It's a dandy and one of my winter time carry pieces. Congrats on the new 'G' and as always---Glock on!


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

So far this thing is awesome. My first time to the range with it I was shooting nice 3" groups. I didnt think that was too bad for my first handgun. Cant wait to put a bunch more through it this weekend:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The key to good groups at speed with the Glock is mastering the trigger reset. Work on it!


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

ive gotten really good with my glock since i stippled the grip. weird. i realy like them.


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I remember bringing home my first Glock. After taking it to the range I was very impressed and felt very confident that should the need arise, my Glock would take good care of me. Congrats on the new Glock.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Trigger reset and when brave, learn how to detail strip.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

yea, detail strip... still thinking about that one. im pretty sure I can take it apart without any problems...


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats on the new Glock. The model 22 was also my first Glock. I have since made the switch to 9mm and personally like the model 19 better than my old 22.

No matter what, I feel that one can never go wrong with any of the Glocks.


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just put another 300 flawless rounds through it today. Im gonna need a 9mm here pretty quick, .40 WWB went up 2 bucks a box at Walmart. My new hobby is gettin expensive.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

If you get a 9mm, any of the Glocks will serve you well. That is afterall the caliber the Glock was built around.

The full sized frames (17, 22 etc.) fit my hand perfectly, but I actually shoot the compact framed pistols (19, 23 etc.) better for some reason.

I suggest you look at the 17 AND the 19 if you decide to get a 9mm.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

dieselman said:


> Thanks guys. Just put another 300 flawless rounds through it today. Im gonna need a 9mm here pretty quick, .40 WWB went up 2 bucks a box at Walmart. My new hobby is gettin expensive.


How much are they now?!?


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

they went from 26.88 to 28.97. not a big jump but thats just in the last week. This is in Minneapolis, dont know if prices of ammo vary from state to state or store to store


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

dieselman said:


> they went from 26.88 to 28.97.


Yup, same here in Duarte, CA.

I end up buying CCI Blazer Brass 50 rounders for cheaper at Walmart, compared to the WWB.


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

hmmm...might have to check into those. Are they comparable to the WWB?


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

dieselman said:


> Picked up my first handgun the other week. Went with the GLOCK 22. Put 300 flawless rounds of WWB ammo through it. Also put a Hogue grip on it, and I am using Weaponshield for my CLP. This handgun is sweet. Look forward to reading on this forum! Any suggestions or pointers about this gun from anyone are appreciated.


Do you plan to use a tac light, Ive read of some issues with the G22 when attaching a light. One police dept switched to G17s because of it.

Not trying to scare you, just a warning to test the weapon at the range before you attach a light and use it for your home defense weapon.

peace.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

dieselman said:


> hmmm...might have to check into those. Are they comparable to the WWB?


They're pretty much the same...cheap range ammo. Been using them for my G23 and G35, eats them up real good.

I just bought some yesterday at $13 per 50 rounds, so I got two of each....$2 bucks less than the WWB 100 pack.


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Trigger reset and when brave, learn how to detail strip.


Question, and please don't laugh. I am new to handguns. What is meant my trigger reset and is WWB Winchester White Box?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Trigger reset works on single action and striker fired pistols (not sure on da). It allows a lighter/shorter trigger pull for follow up shots.
Try this. Unload your Glock. Set the mag aside far from you. Clear the chamber. Check the gun to insure no mag and nothing in the chamber.
Point the gun at a safe target and pull the trigger, hold the trigger all the way back and cycle the slide with your other hand. slowly allow the trigger to go forward until you feel it "click". This is the trigger resetting, pull the trigger. You will notice the length of pull is considerably different. 
Practice this a few times and then try it the next time you go shooting.
This works well with 1911s, glocks, Some sigs, and OK with m&p, xd.

This is a dry practice. Please check and recheck your pistol to ensure it does not have a mag in it and that the chamber is empty prior to trying this.
allways point the muzzle of your gun in a safe direction.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Proper trigger reset doesn't actually make the trigger movement lighter, just shorter with less chance for error. It isn't confined to SAs and striker-fired pistols. It also works on just about any pistol but a double-action-only, including traditional DA autos.


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

you made a great choice, the only thing i would do is put night sights on it, i have them on my G19 and love them, hopefully i will never have to use them if ya know what i mean lol, heres a pic of mine









and the stock 15 round mags


----------

